# Billow V2 - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (26/5/15)

The Billow V2  is now available for pre-order on our site:

Secure yours now 
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders


Ephro and Eciggity have revamped the Billow v1 with new and improved features; introducing the Billow v2! The glass section now measures 23mm in diameter (we wanted to keep the 5ml e-liquid capacity and made it shorter than the Billow v1), but the base and the top cap of the Billow v2 are still 22mm in diameter allowing it to still sit flush on all of your 22mm mods!

*Features:*

New barrel and groove exterior design with two piece chimney
Rebuild and make adjustments to your wick and coils without dumping out your juice
Deck is designed with cotton grooves for convenient wick placement
No more screws to fill juice or adjust airflow
Adjustable Airflow Ring
Peek Insulator for low sub-ohm durability
Bigger Airflow Hole on the Airflow Ring and Deck
Wide Bore Delrin Base Drip Tip
5ml Capacity

*Includes:*
1x Billow v2 RTA by EHPRO and Eciggity
1x Wide Bore Delrin Drip Tip
1x Bag of O-Rings, Screws, and Screwdriver

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (26/5/15)

Very tempting..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skola (26/5/15)

Marzuq said:


> Very tempting..


Buuuuyyy it!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam (26/5/15)

I want this but need to sell me reo first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VandaL (26/5/15)

Brilliant tank, I love mine

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## BillW (27/5/15)

Brilliant clone @VandaL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

